# Christ Church 2014 Spiritual Life Conference



## fredtgreco (Sep 26, 2014)

If anyone is in the Houston area this weekend, Christ Church is hosting a Spiritual Life Conference at our location in Katy, Texas. The theme of the conference is "The Five Points of Calvinism and the Christian Life" and our speaker is Rev. Burke Parsons from St. Andrews Chapel in Sanford, Florida and Ligonier ministries.


The conference is free of charge and includes a catered barbecue lunch on Saturday (donations accepted to help defray the cost). It begins Friday at 7 PM, continues Saturday at 10:30 AM, and concludes on Sunday morning. You can find out more about it by visiting our webpage:

Christ Church 2014 Conference


We will also have a small team live tweeting in the event. Our twitter feed is @CCKPCA.


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Sep 26, 2014)

Pastor Greco,

I checked your church's website, and this is sure to be a phenomenal conference with wonderful topics!

I won't be in the Houston area, but will these talks be available for listen/download in the future?

May God richly bless you and your congregation for His own glory and purpose. 

In Him,

Craig


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 26, 2014)

Craig,

We are indeed recording the sessions, and they will be available (probably next week) for downloading/streaming from our website, and from our iOS app:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/Christ-church-katy/id672611881?mt=8


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 26, 2014)

If I was in the US, I'd try to attend. But alas, I'm in Deutschland. I'll have to settle with listening to the recorded sessions. So please be quick on the upload!


----------

